
Ask HN: Paid News vs. Free News - devin
I’d like to pay for quality journalism, but I often wonder if the full and unfettered access to articles on multiple platforms is actually worth the cost. Why isn’t there a usage-based model across multiple outlets that isn’t based on ads?
======
devin
I can’t/won’t pay 500$/mo for news on all the sites I occasionally read. I
want to pay 50$/mo to have a slightly higher cap than 5 articles/mo across all
of them. Why doesn’t this exist?

------
sawaruna
I'd like to try Apple News and would consider paying for it. Too bad it's
still only offered in like 4 countries.

------
catacombs
Yes, it's worth the cost. Honestly, all you need are subscriptions to NYT,
WaPo and Wired.

